# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Čakovec - Tjedan dojenja 2005.

## Amalthea

U subotu, 01. listopada 2005. od 9-14 sati, Udruga RODA će u Čakovcu obilježiti ovogodišnji Tjedan dojenja, čija je tema "Dojenje uz dohranu - s ljubavlju i zdravo".

Posjetite nas na štandu kod Orla (spomenika Zrinski) ispred Centra za kulturu. Tamo možete dobiti Rodine letke, brošure, kupiti neke od Rodinih artikala i informirati se o radu Udruge.

Vidimo se!   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Up! Up!   :D

----------


## Amalthea

Bit će i kraaaasnih majica za dječicu i mame dojilice   :Smile:

----------


## sikica

Ajde da se i ja pridružim pozivanju...da miu Amaltheica postane još glasnije...dragi moji...dođite!  :D

----------


## Amalthea

Dođite - tu smo do 14h!

----------

